# Master Thread for Cheat Sheets



## flegma3124 (Oct 8, 2014)

so anyone know how to enable sport+ mode on a f10? i know which module i think but it doesnt seem to stick and i get check engine lit for awhile.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

Can someone please remind me where to code f25 for foghlights on when cornering...thanks


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi,

I have an F30 and here's the coding for foglight cornering (all in FEM_BODY):
3062	LCEMapping1>Mapping_Abbiegel_L_Output from Off to NSW_L	Foglights while turning (V)
3062	LCEMapping1>Mapping_Abbiegel_R_Output from Off to NSW_R	Foglights while turning (VI)
3066	LCETmsCoding1>KL_ENABLE_LI from KL_AUS to KL_EIN Foglights while turning (III)
3066	LCETmsCoding1>KL_ENABLE_RE from KL_AUS to KL_EIN Foglights while turning (IV)
3073	LaMaster1>C_CLC_ENA from F30disable to F30enable Foglights while turning (I)
3073	LaMaster1>C_BLC_ENA from F30disable to F30enable Foglights while turning (II)

Hope that helps


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

Rsnic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an F30 and here's the coding for foglight cornering (all in FEM_BODY):
> 3062	LCEMapping1>Mapping_Abbiegel_L_Output from Off to NSW_L	Foglights while turning (V)
> ...


Thanks, I believe not codable on F25.
I have none of those. I checked my FRM that corresponds to your FEM_BODY


----------



## glideslope (Dec 25, 2014)

Is there a coding cheat sheet or guide for F32 models?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

glideslope said:


> Is there a coding cheat sheet or guide for F32 models?


Yes, the F30 one. See here:

http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=16422068&postcount=1


----------



## nanybudy (Nov 21, 2014)

Does anyone have a cheat sheet for I01?


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Anyone come across any new codes lately for the F10? I've been using a combination of F10, F30 and F25, but I have to think there are more out there than just the F30 cheat sheet suggests, which I think is the most complete so far...

Maybe in this age of upgrade this and code that, I have unrealistic expectations...


----------



## iczer34 (Jan 17, 2003)

nanybudy said:


> Does anyone have a cheat sheet for I01?


You need to join the i3 Facebook Group. The cheat sheets are uploaded there


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello,
I thought a code existed for lowering temp for the vented seats?
Tx


----------



## Road&MTN_Biker (Jan 1, 2014)

Halsifer said:


> I'd like to contribute my F30 'Super Cheat Sheet' to this thread.
> 
> I constantly work on it and periodically update the revision based on the number of changes I have made. I take external inputs on test codes/feedback on whether or not certain functions work depending on the vehicle, which later determines the conclusive result I will offer within the cheat sheet. For any of those who use this cheat sheet and want to contribute, feel free to Private Message me directly or post on my thread about it and I will include it within the next revision.
> 
> ...


Halsifer, greatly appreciate the help you have provide and need to ask one question on Speed Correction (-nicht_aktiv aktiv Turns off speed correction and displays actual speed).

There are ~ 6 codes that I want to change on my 2014 428 and 2015 228, but there is one matter that has me confused:Speed correction. The 428's actual speed is exactly 2 mph slow (confirmed via satellite/radar). I am assuming that it is set at the factory default, "aktiv". Meaning that changing to nitcht_activ will allow for a correct speed reading. BUT your warning note has me confused as it seems to say the exact opposite. "When testing speed correction turned off, it causes the speed to always be approximately 2 mph lower than Cruise Control speed set" (the 228 speed display is accurate and display tire pressure was on from the factory - maybe because it is a Sport with Track Pack). It seems the warning note should have said, "when testing turned on, it causes the speed to be 2 mph lower..??"

Thanks for your terrific contribution to the forum.


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

Could you update cheatsheat for following codes

Easy Entry Steering wheel axis inclination active (normally active):
FRM > EINSTIEGSH_NG_AKTIV

Easy Entry Steering wheel axis length active:
FRM > EINSTIEGSH_LN_AKTIV

Easy Entry Steering Wheel SEQUENCE SELECTION:
FRM > PRIO_ACHSEN > 1 OR 2 (some cars doesnt work)

EASY ENTRY SEAT:
SM > EINAUSSTIEGSHILFE > Modus_FA_SLV


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

erdengurcan said:


> Could you update cheatsheat for following codes
> 
> Easy Entry Steering wheel axis inclination active (normally active):
> 
> ...


What are these 2 means? 
Easy Entry Steering Wheel SEQUENCE SELECTION

EASY ENTRY SEAT:

Does anyone know how to enable single push seat adjustment?
Currently when push the seat memory number key, we need to hold the key all the time till the adjustment completed, there should be a code to made this easier....


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

jackylooo said:


> What are these 2 means?
> Easy Entry Steering Wheel SEQUENCE SELECTION
> 
> EASY ENTRY SEAT:
> ...


Sequence is selecting which side the steering wheel will first move, up or back. Easy entry seat is when you open the door, driver seat is going back, when you start the car is moving front


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for quick clarification !


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Just tested EASY ENTRY SEAT, It is not working on my F10....


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Some update, this Easy entry seat function finally working after I upgrade to 54.1, Is there a parameter that we can set the function also working when the seat position pass the middle of the track rail?


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

About to try some coding on my f20, interested in mirror tilt in reverse. Can't seem to find it in any of the cheat sheets. Anybody have this or is it even available?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

akz_g said:


> About to try some coding on my f20, interested in mirror tilt in reverse. Can't seem to find it in any of the cheat sheets. Anybody have this or is it even available?


Hi,

Pleas bear in mind that I'm in US with left hand drive car. When I got my 2014 F30, all I had to do was slide the mirror selector switch to the left and whenever I put the car in reverse, the passenger mirror (right hand side) tilts down so I can see the curb clearly. Haven't had to code anything

Hope this helps


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

Rsnic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pleas bear in mind that I'm in US with left hand drive car. When I got my 2014 F30, all I had to do was slide the mirror selector switch to the left and whenever I put the car in reverse, the passenger mirror (right hand side) tilts down so I can see the curb clearly. Haven't had to code anything
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks, I have read that in the forums and have tried it and it doesn't work. I think it may be model and trim specific as a standard option.


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

akz_g said:


> Thanks, I have read that in the forums and have tried it and it doesn't work. I think it may be model and trim specific as a standard option.


I believe this is only available if you have memory seats or auto-folding mirrors.


----------



## shaunole (Feb 13, 2015)

DreamCar said:


> Thanks to all the members who have contributed with their finding and efforts to consolidate the codings.
> 
> Lets try to keep this thread updated with the new findings.
> 
> ...


Ive been searching the forum for an F36 cheat sheet, but don't see any. Would I be safe using an F32/30 cheat sheet?


----------



## Lightmatrix (Jun 23, 2008)

*Clarification Question RE: F10 Sheet*



DreamCar said:


> Thanks to all the members who have contributed with their finding and efforts to consolidate the codings.
> 
> Lets try to keep this thread updated with the new findings.
> 
> ...


For the F10 Google Doc, is there any meaning to the color coded blocks? Are similar or related items combined into say red, with the next similar or related items in blue? Is the Sept. 25, 2013 cheat sheet .pdf the most recent "dumbed down" document out there? Do columns B,C,D refer to build date (year) that you can program a particular item? So If there is an "x" in a box for 2012 but not 2013 then it only applies to the 2012 build year vehicle? That way I can filter for only 2012 build years to see what I can do to my car today.

Thanks!


----------



## dwlink (May 27, 2007)

Attached is my coding cheat sheet for a 2015 BMW F36 (4 series gran coupe). I've verified all of the codes work with the exception of some of the video playback codecs (as I don't have any videos that use xvcd or ogg codecs - that I know of). Very similar to many of the other sheets - this one should be free of any typos in the word names or werte values.

Please feel free to copy the file and place it in the first message in this thread - may be a bit easier for others to find that way.


----------



## SOM3 (Apr 15, 2015)

dwlink said:


> Attached is my coding cheat sheet for a 2015 BMW F36 (4 series gran coupe). I've verified all of the codes work with the exception of some of the video playback codecs (as I don't have any videos that use xvcd or ogg codecs - that I know of). Very similar to many of the other sheets - this one should be free of any typos in the word names or werte values.
> 
> Please feel free to copy the file and place it in the first message in this thread - may be a bit easier for others to find that way.


Sweet!


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

*Couple of Items for Cheat Sheet Update*

Halsifier,

Thanks to several other great contributors on BimmerFest and other sites, here are several additions to the F30 Cheat Sheet for your consideration:
*Closes sun roof on rain*: HU_NBT > 3000 HMI > REGEN_SCHLIESSEN > from nicht_aktiv to aktiv
*Increase automatic windshield wiper sensitivity*: FEM_BODY > 3130 PFRainLightSensor > RLS_DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ > from normal (00) to empfindlich (01)
*Sport Mode Configuration menu* (may only work with later I-Steps):
ICM > 3000 Daten > ICMKOD_B_SPORTINDIVIDUALISIER > from aus (00) to ein (01)
HU_NBT > 3000 HMI MACRO_FDS > from only_popup (01) to popup_and_configure (02
I have tested all three and they work well on my car


----------



## User11052 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi guys. I'm very close to pulling the trigger on getting a 2012 535i M-Sport. Obviously I go overboard with my research before buying a vehicle, and have a question about coding the car I'm wanting. I have taken a look at the F10 cheat sheet on this thread, and see that none of the boxes are checked for the seat belt gong options for the 2012 cars. My question is, does this mean those coding features are not doable on a 2012, or just that nobody has verified those coding features work on a 2012?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

User11052 said:


> Hi guys. I'm very close to pulling the trigger on getting a 2012 535i M-Sport. Obviously I go overboard with my research before buying a vehicle, and have a question about coding the car I'm wanting. I have taken a look at the F10 cheat sheet on this thread, and see that none of the boxes are checked for the seat belt gong options for the 2012 cars. My question is, does this mean those coding features are not doable on a 2012, or just that nobody has verified those coding features work on a 2012?


You can code it.


----------



## User11052 (Apr 21, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can code it.


Awesome! Thanks man. That was my assumption, as I couldn't see any reason why BMW would have allowed it on 2011s and 13s, but not the 12s. I see you have good tastes in cars as well!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

User11052 said:


> ...I see you have good tastes in cars as well!


Thanks. She is getting long in the tooth now though...I'm anxiously awaiting the new G30 replacement...hopefully it doesn't disappoint...


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Delete


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Rsnic said:


> Halsifier,
> 
> Thanks to several other great contributors on BimmerFest and other sites, here are several additions to the F30 Cheat Sheet for your consideration:
> *Closes sun roof on rain*: HU_NBT > 3000 HMI > REGEN_SCHLIESSEN > from nicht_aktiv to aktiv
> ...


Are you sure that your code suggestion
Increase automatic windshield wiper sensitivity: FEM_BODY > 3130 PFRainLightSensor > RLS_DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ 
is for windshield wiper sensitivity and not for *Automatic Headlights Sensitivity* ?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

GSPannu,

I know, when I tranlated the comment, it did seem to deal with daylight running lights, but according to Milk Way, this is correct and like I said, it worked on my car.

Please see this thread:http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=836889


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Rsnic said:


> GSPannu,
> 
> I know, when I tranlated the comment, it did seem to deal with daylight running lights, but according to Milk Way, this is correct and like I said, it worked on my car.
> 
> Please see this thread:http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=836889


The reason I asked the question is that on the F10 series, this same coding is available in the JBBF module.

I have changed 2 values
RLS_DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ
RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ
from normal to unempfindlich

and this has resulted in the headlights not being very sensitive to turn ON automatically.

This has been quite a common problem in the UK with people complaining that the Auto Headlight function seemed to cause the headlights to be almost always ON. Changing the 2 values to 'Not Sensitive' has definitely resulted in headlights now being less sensitive.
- Proven on at least 5 F10/F11 cars.

That is what prompted the question.


----------



## bimmerfestfan (Jan 27, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Mostly. It is more an ECU match than a Chassis Match, and F01 and F10 have mostly the same ECU's.


Is the F10 cheat sheet still the best one to use for 2015 F01 (740i)? I'm a noob and mostly interested in coding the HBA to get the no-dizzle effect. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerfestfan said:


> Is the F10 cheat sheet still the best one to use for 2015 F01 (740i)? I'm a noob and mostly interested in coding the HBA to get the no-dizzle effect. Thanks!


No cheat sheet covers Anti-Dazzle / VLD as far as I know.

As for coding a new F01, the F10 v.3 Cheat Sheet will work, but it has not been updated since my last v.3 version, which is before NBT Head Unit was even released.

I would say use it in conjunction with the BMW Coding Database:

http://www.bmwcodingdatabase.com/


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi, could anyone advise me if it's possible to code daytime lights off. I have found it on a cheat sheet under HU_NBT. But I don't have this on my svt?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

akz_g said:


> Hi, could anyone advise me if it's possible to code daytime lights off. I have found it on a cheat sheet under HU_NBT. But I don't have this on my svt?


Akz_G,

Using TokenMaster's super tool, NCD-CAFD Tool (available in another thread under this forum), I found in the H_NBT CAFD: 3000 HMI > DAYDRIVING_LIGHT > Perm off

If you do not have HU_NBT (think that module comes with Professional Nav or Tech package), look fo ran ECU name that begins with HU, perhaps HU_ENTRY; then go into that ECU's NCD and look for the coding item above.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Beneil (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello folks,

Recently I've been playing around with coding on my F32 and testing different things. I really want to get the Wifi to work so I can use dlna source such as laptop or smart phone to send videos to my screen but all I get is the option with no ability to check the "Vehicle Wi-Fi" under Connections. Any ideas?









https://www.dropbox.com/s/0sdtxjpqtejy9t5/2015-05-15%2018.07.30.jpg?dl=0

I also have the "Data transfer via Bluetooth device" checked but I can't use any of my Bluetooth devices to actually send any data to my car...








https://www.dropbox.com/s/4mhtijtd6f7exai/2015-05-15%2018.08.00.jpg?dl=0


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beneil said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Recently I've been playing around with coding on my F32 and testing different things. I really want to get the Wifi to work so I can use dlna source such as laptop or smart phone to send videos to my screen but all I get is the option with no ability to check the "Vehicle Wi-Fi" under Connections. Any ideas?
> ...
> ...


Not possible. When NBT first arrived in 2013 F10, WiFi worked. Shortly afterwards, BMW AG disabled it in newer NBT firmware, and it has never worked since.


----------



## Beneil (Sep 5, 2014)

I also went ahead and activated "ASD_CONFIGURATION" & "ASD_SOUND_4" under "HU_NBT" and got these options pop up under my iDrive:
















but since I don't have ASD module to code "Model Range" and "Engine", I wasn't able to configure these settings. Any suggestions?:dunno:


----------



## Beneil (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh, I see. No I don't have that. I think that was never the case and it only comes for actual ///M cars not 435i with ///M package...
But actual ///M cars can also be configured under iDrive and be able to customize those M1 & M2 buttons...


----------



## Beneil (Sep 5, 2014)

What do you guys think about this one. Active Sound Exhaust System WiFi / Smartphone...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmgT6K0klXQ


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

*changing number of blinks*

I changed in FRM 3050 blinkzyklen_anzahl_tipp from wert=3 to werte=6 
and it has not changed the number of blinks

i have a F25 LCI 2014 any ideas why it is not working
I have checked it when coding completed and is still set to 6 but it does not change the avtions


----------



## J. Dub (Aug 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> F06 uses F10 Cheat Sheet.


Do you know of a cheat sheet for e89 by chance? I have a 2010 e92 is why I ask. Thank you Shawn.


----------



## phil4684 (Jul 7, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can for all common ECU. Here is F25 Cheat Sheet too:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-tudxP1csd27-UGZnleKqiyQFcmWv2mXs70P6BSnMXo/edit#gid=0


Thanks Shawn! Unfortunately the link is broken for me, anyone else get this to work? Thanks again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

J. Dub said:


> Do you know of a cheat sheet for e89 by chance? I have a 2010 e92 is why I ask. Thank you Shawn.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CPqY7sEC&hl=en&authkey=CPqY7sEC#gid=3


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phil4684 said:


> Thanks Shawn! Unfortunately the link is broken for me, anyone else get this to work? Thanks again.


I just clicked the link and it works fine for me. :dunno:

You must click the link, not Copy and Paste it.


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

srqpro said:


> In my F30 I coded the sport settings to allow chassis and drivetrain adjustments independently, which was great to have a heavier steering feel without using extra fuel for higher shift points. (I think that became a standard US setting later.) I tried to code my F10 to no avail. I found the same settings:
> 
> HU_NBT - 3000 HMI MACRO_FDS
> gives me the option screen, but
> ...


It always gives an Chassis Stabilization when you code ICM. Just restart the car and it's fine and working.



Beneil said:


> Has anyone gone this far with coding...
> 
> 1. I activated "M_VEHICLE" and "M_DRIVE_SYSTEMS" under "HU_NBT"
> 
> ...


As shawn said, "M_DRIVE_SYSTEMS" is only functional for M vehicles as it's standard. However, "M_VEHICLE" just changes the Sports Displays from Orange/Grey to Red/Silver.



Beneil said:


> I also went ahead and activated "ASD_CONFIGURATION" & "ASD_SOUND_4" under "HU_NBT" and got these options pop up under my iDrive:
> but since I don't have ASD module to code "Model Range" and "Engine", I wasn't able to configure these settings. Any suggestions?:dunno:


These don't work. It's been confirmed as non functional.


----------



## J. Dub (Aug 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CPqY7sEC&hl=en&authkey=CPqY7sEC#gid=3


Thank you


----------



## kcimit (Dec 30, 2010)

Anybody knows where I can get e84 (from 2010) sheet by any chance?

Thanks.


----------



## kcimit (Dec 30, 2010)

Anybody knows where I can get e84 (from 2010) sheet by any chance?

Thanks.


----------



## MoldCAD (Jan 18, 2013)

Any F22 Cheat Sheat around? TIA.


----------



## phil4684 (Jul 7, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I just clicked the link and it works fine for me. :dunno:
> 
> You must click the link, not Copy and Paste it.


Works now - thanks Shawn!


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Halsifier,

Regarding* Easy Access*, I initially only coded SM2 > SM_CGLOBAL_6 > EINAUSSTEIGSHIFE from nicht_aktiv to aktiv and nothing happened.

Thanks to SquidlyBoy's post on BMW F30 Forum:

FDL Coding:
SM2 -> 3000 SM_GLOBAL -> EINAUSSTIEGSHILFE = Modus_FA_SLV
SM2 -> 3012 EAH -> EAH_VERFAHRWEG_SLV_PHYS = Werte=00, 28
SM2-> 3012 EAH -> EAH_SCHUTZFREIRAUM_HINTEN_SLV_PHYS = Werte=00, 3C

Note: this last value (EAH_SCHUTZFREIRAUM_HINTEN_SLV_PHYS) could unintentionally disable this feature if your seat encroaches within this many mm from the rear end of the rail. Some suspect this is a safety thing to protect the knees of your passenger in the rear seat. By default this value is 0x64 (100mm). If this feature doesn't work, change this value to something smaller like i did - e.g. 0x3c (60mm) - it allows your seat to go back further and still keep this cool feature

iDrive:
- under Settings ->Doors/lock: "Last seat position automatic" box is checked

New Behavior:
Turn off the engine and open the door: Seat automatically slides back a few inches, allowing easy exit
Turn on engine : Seat automatically slides forward a few inches, getting your seat into driver's position

Works like a champ on my 2014 F30!


----------



## hakim_radzuan (Sep 22, 2015)

If i want to enable Power meter mode on NBT, what should i do?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

I have tested Eco Pro on F25 Cheat Sheet 


> Untested	Eco Pro Mode always on? For the F30, set ICM / IcmKod_B_InitEco to verbaut to always start in Eco-Pro mode.


works fine
at power on, there is always ECO PRO on
its not forced to ECO PRO, its possible to change to COMF, SPORT, SPORT+ at driving
really nice and usefull


----------



## phil4684 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Coding Help*

Hi All - I have a 2013 F25 and have successfully coded several things today. However, I seem to be having trouble coding the option to close mirrors + windows + moonroof through Key Fob or Comfort access. I have done the following:

FRM	3020	ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSC HLIESSEN	aktiv / Werte=01

CAS	3003 FH MASTER	KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB	aktiv / Werte=01

CAS	3003 FH MASTER	KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA	aktiv / Werte=01

One thing I have noticed is that when I go back into the CAS Module and check on the two values for KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB and KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA, they say *aktiv / Werte=00*. I have tried to change the value to 01 and it changes it back to nicht_aktiv.

Can someone shed some light as to what I am missing here?

Thanks for your help!

Phil


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phil4684 said:


> Hi All - I have a 2013 F25 and have successfully coded several things today. However, I seem to be having trouble coding the option to close mirrors + windows + moonroof through Key Fob or Comfort access. I have done the following:
> 
> FRM	3020	ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSC HLIESSEN	aktiv / Werte=01
> 
> ...


I hope you do not change both the Dropdown value and the Werte Value. Do not worry about nor change the Werte Value. Just set the Dropdown box Value to aktiv, and leave Werte value alone, even if it is aktiv / Werte=00.


----------



## phil4684 (Jul 7, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I hope you do not change both the Dropdown value and the Werte Value. Do not worry about nor change the Werte Value. Just set the Dropdown box Value to aktiv, and leave Werte value alone, even if it is aktiv / Werte=00.


Please disregard - everything is in working order now! Thanks Shawn.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phil4684 said:


> Please disregard - everything is in working order now! Thanks Shawn.


:thumbup:


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> For NBT, it is this:
> 
> Video-In-Motion:
> 
> ...


Can I use this to use my GoPro App (Conncted) during a drive with video playback ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Applementalist said:


> Can I use this to use my GoPro App (Conncted) during a drive with video playback ?


Sorry, but I know nothing about GoPro devices.


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

hmmm. Thanks


----------



## ad78 (Jan 19, 2011)

i cannot find if this can be coded

i want my foglight to be turned on only with angel eyes.

if i pushed the switch low beam activates, is there any way to not activate the low beam?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ad78 said:


> i cannot find if this can be coded
> 
> i want my foglight to be turned on only with angel eyes.
> 
> if i pushed the switch low beam activates, is there any way to not activate the low beam?


No, not possible.


----------



## kvkalidindi (Sep 22, 2015)

:hi: Newbie here.. 

Does the cheat sheet listed for F10 in the first post need any updates to show the latest cheats available on 2013+ models? The sheet only mentions the 2011-2013 model years.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kvkalidindi said:


> :hi: Newbie here..
> 
> Does the cheat sheet listed for F10 in the first post need any updates to show the latest cheats available on 2013+ models? The sheet only mentions the 2011-2013 model years.


Only real difference is you have HU_NBT instead of HU_CIC, and for NBT Codes, you can use F30 Cheat Sheet.


----------



## milanmatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Is there a way to change the "MODE" button on the steering wheel to perform a different function on the radio (ie. ">" arrow on the right side of the radio)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milanmatic said:


> Is there a way to change the "MODE" button on the steering wheel to perform a different function on the radio (ie. ">" arrow on the right side of the radio)?


Not possible.


----------



## alberico (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm pleased to say that I've started coding my 2012 F20 1.18i with things I've learned here. But some of the functions are not working -I think depending on my build level- and want to acquire a complete working list for my F20. Is there a specific list for F20s or should I try and hybrid codes from F10 and F30?

Thanks.


----------



## hill67 (Nov 2, 2015)

Interested as well!
My first code was a succes thanks to all the info found here!


----------



## mcbrider321 (Aug 23, 2015)

Is there an E92 cheat sheet or one that can be used?


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

ad78 said:


> i cannot find if this can be coded
> 
> i want my foglight to be turned on only with angel eyes.
> 
> if i pushed the switch low beam activates, is there any way to not activate the low beam?


If you are asking to run parking lights (headlight switch first position to the right) and fog lights, yes this is possible.

FEM_BODY 3060 NSW_EIN_AUF_LDS_STL set to aktiv.

Then the fog light switch will activate with parking lights on.

THis works for my 2015 F30.


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

Can anyone confirm that the latest F30 Coding Reference Guide is V1.7 as of July 2015?

If not, is a later version posted someplace?


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

Is there any cheat sheet available for the 2er Active Tourer - F045 - psdzdata F056?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firstcapt said:


> Is there any cheat sheet available for the 2er Active Tourer - F045 - psdzdata F056?
> 
> Thanks


Here is F56 one:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1eO-4KXfxkksCIBP_xKjMXcIwlgAyWVxFLcla5lzibnw/edit#gid=0


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Here is F56 one:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1eO-4KXfxkksCIBP_xKjMXcIwlgAyWVxFLcla5lzibnw/edit#gid=0


Thanks again


----------



## VTS5520 (Jan 29, 2015)

Horn at lock

[FEM_BODY 3040 CLM_HORN_AT_SECURE nitch_activ / aktiv] not working with my 2015/01 F22 M235i

but [HU_NBT 3000 ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM nicht_aktiv / aktiv] works great.
(remember go to i-Drive to check functional box)


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

here is one i made up from several sources most worked, except those in red and the change number of blinks, cant get that to work.
delete the .pdf and it should be an excel file
cheers



phil4684 said:


> Does anyone have an updated F25 cheat sheet? The link seems broken. Thanks!


----------



## V4LKyR (Mar 7, 2016)

Why does noone count F20s as a BMW too? 

Come on guys, there isn't even any sub forum for F20. Everything is either for F10s or F30s...

This makes me upset. :eeps:


----------



## Ibrahim24 (Dec 23, 2013)

V4LKyR said:


> Why does noone count F20s as a BMW too?
> 
> Come on guys, there isn't even any sub forum for F20. Everything is either for F10s or F30s...
> 
> This makes me upset. :eeps:


As far as I know, F30 codings are almost identical for F20's.

That's what I see for people who come to me for codings.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

igorsvrub said:


> Just wondering if somebody did high frequency stop signals activation(when you push brake very hard it is blinking very frequently)?
> Thanx in advance


New Code: Change of the Brake Force Display in NA.


----------



## igorsvrub (Sep 12, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> New Code: Change of the Brake Force Display in NA.


Thanx, will try it


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

igorsvrub said:


> Thanx, will try it


:thumbup:


----------



## Sheva_bmw (Aug 19, 2015)

Guys, is it possible to use F30 coding sheet mentioned here as good for NBT systems for I3 as well, as it also has NBT unit? Because I3 sheet posted in facebook group is pretty limited on options.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Sheva_bmw said:


> Guys, is it possible to use F30 coding sheet mentioned here as good for NBT systems for I3 as well, as it also has NBT unit? Because I3 sheet posted in facebook group is pretty limited on options.


F10, F15, and F30 all work. They are pretty universal, especially when in comes to HU_NBT.

Beyond that, it depends on your ECU modules. Fem_body, BDC_body, and FRM as well as LHM, TMS, and FLE for lighting can be overlap as far as functions and you have to know what you have.


----------



## bichoo (Sep 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if its possible to adjust the steering stiffness via coding? I know that Sport mode makes it stiffer, but I want it a bit more stiffer. Is there any such setting(s)?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bichoo said:


> Does anyone know if its possible to adjust the steering stiffness via coding? I know that Sport mode makes it stiffer, but I want it a bit more stiffer. Is there any such setting(s)?


Nope.


----------



## shubha29 (Jul 29, 2015)

Any cheat sheet for F48 ?


----------



## NoSaint (Apr 9, 2016)

Hey,

I'm looking for X4 (F26) cheat sheet, anyone got it and may share?

Thanks!
NS


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

NoSaint said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm looking for X4 (F26) cheat sheet, anyone got it and may share?
> 
> ...


Any of the F-series cheat sheets will work. Just be careful to match hardware and you will be fine, especially if not messing with things like light modules.


----------



## bichoo (Sep 13, 2012)

*Reset to factory settings before servicing!*

Is it recommended to restore the settings to factory before taking the car in for service? Or do they usually not care even if they noticed?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bichoo said:


> Is it recommended to restore the settings to factory before taking the car in for service? Or do they usually not care even if they noticed?


I never have, but it depends on what has been coded. If you made any FA changes, you could always change those back. Any FDL coding like folding mirrors, especially with reduced activation/ folding time, is going to be more noticeable. Service departments are not going to put in extra work looking for changes. The good thing is if your software does not get updated, you can quickly and easily re-load saved, modified *.ncd's if you choose to reset.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

At least for our dealer, the only time I have had to recode is when they update software -- and that includes what I have done to FA


----------



## bichoo (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok sounds good. I won't touch anything and just recode if required. Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Rsnic said:


> At least for our dealer, the only time I have had to recode is when they update software -- and that includes what I have done to FA


Has your dealer told you ahead of time they were updating software?


----------



## bichoo (Sep 13, 2012)

No they have not. Maybe I should ask?


----------



## BeemerGuy (Jan 18, 2007)

igorsvrub said:


> Just wondering if somebody did high frequency stop signals activation(when you push brake very hard it is blinking very frequently)?
> Thanx in advance


I've done it, but I've yet to see it working or have someone behind me verify it. Must do so one of these days...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BeemerGuy said:


> I've done it, but I've yet to see it working or have someone behind me verify it. Must do so one of these days...


High frequency blinking worked for me. When driving 55-60 mph and slamming on breaks a couple months back my hazards did not kick on for me (another code).


----------



## LALAJI (Dec 1, 2014)

Rsnic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Had my 2014 F30 in for a service and while in, they updated the software. This meant, of course, that I had to re-code my adjustments. Using good old E-Sys 3.24.3 with E-Sys Pro Launcher and PsdZData 59.0, I re-coded everything and all worked well except for two items:
> Unlock all doors when ignition turned off -- no doors unlock and when I unlock by hand, only driver door unlocks [Coded: FEM> CLMASTER > CLM_UNLOCKKL15OFF-AFTER_PIA_AUTO_LOCK to aktiv]
> ...


I think this might be tied to the setting in iDrive of whether the fob/CA open all doors or just the driver door. If I am correct, I suspect you have it set to just the driver door, and you should try setting it to all doors. If it is already set to all doors, then we need to do more digging.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

LALAJI said:


> I think this might be tied to the setting in iDrive of whether the fob/CA open all doors or just the driver door. If I am correct, I suspect you have it set to just the driver door, and you should try setting it to all doors. If it is already set to all doors, then we need to do more digging.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Problem is resolved. It has to do with shutting down car and giving time for it to take affect.


----------



## LALAJI (Dec 1, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Problem is resolved. It has to do with shutting down car and giving time for it to take affect.


Glad to hear! I know the wait is an issue with closing the trunk/hatch, never knew it was a thing with the unlocking of the doors as well.


----------



## J. Dub (Aug 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CPqY7sEC&hl=en&authkey=CPqY7sEC#gid=3


Thanks Shawn


----------



## Lennox01 (May 1, 2016)

Guys sorry I'm like looking for the latest cheat sheet for an F11. I have a downloaded a sheet from google docs that has some of the tweaks I'm hoping to find and don't know if there is a more comprehensive list.

I'm looking to:
- add sport dials
- add tyre pressure values
- remove dvd play back restrictions 
- add HUD options for music & telephone
- change door unlock settings (switch off radio)
- add rain sensor global locking..

And any more cool mods for my 2012 535d F11.

Cheers
D


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Lennox01 said:


> Guys sorry I'm like looking for the latest cheat sheet for an F11. I have a downloaded a sheet from google docs that has some of the tweaks I'm hoping to find and don't know if there is a more comprehensive list.
> 
> I'm looking to:
> - add sport dials
> ...


You can use the F10 sheet. I am not sure what the last function is. Most of your parameters for which you are looking are found in Head Unit module. Cheat sheets are ECU specific not necessarily chassis specific.


----------



## BeemerGuy (Jan 18, 2007)

Almaretto said:


> It depends if you are getting "not found" error when "read coding data" or unmapped cafd in fdl editor. If former, you need update. If ladder, then you may have chosen incorrect chassis in launcher or not yet mapped as it is new ecu.


I'm getting the "not found" error when I attempt to read the coding data. I updated my PC with the latest PSdzData as supplied above (looks like most of it was done in mid-June 2016) and it still can't read it.

I pick the F006 chassis in the launcher, but when I load Esys I select F10 since that's the closest to F06 (which is not listed). Maybe I should have selected F010 when launching??? :dunno:

Is there a long delay between the time that new software from BMW is in production (my car is an April build of a 2017 640iGC with iDrive 5.0) and when this data is updated? I'm OK with waiting longer if I need to - I just don't know how long to wait or if there are alternatives.

Thanks all.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BeemerGuy said:


> I'm getting the "not found" error when I attempt to read the coding data. I updated my PC with the latest PSdzData as supplied above (looks like most of it was done in mid-June 2016) and it still can't read it.
> 
> I pick the F006 chassis in the launcher, but when I load Esys I select F10 since that's the closest to F06 (which is not listed). Maybe I should have selected F010 when launching??? :dunno:
> 
> ...


There is not a long delay. I have newest Psdzdata files released (two version released in June). What is your Psdzdata version you have and CAFD names missing? You can check your I-step.


----------



## BeemerGuy (Jan 18, 2007)

Almaretto said:


> There is not a long delay. I have newest Psdzdata files released (two version released in June). What is your Psdzdata version you have and CAFD names missing? You can check your I-step.


How do I know what version I have? All I could do was look at the dates on the files (June). That link doesn't work.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BeemerGuy said:


> How do I know what version I have? All I could do was look at the dates on the files (June). That link doesn't work.


I-step link works fine; it is image with instructions to check your vehicle level. You can look in C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F010 to find folder like F010_16_07_501, which will indicate which Psdzdata you have.


----------



## BeemerGuy (Jan 18, 2007)

Almaretto said:


> I-step link works fine; it is image with instructions to check your vehicle level. You can look in C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F010 to find folder like F010_16_07_501, which will indicate which Psdzdata you have.


I swear it didn't work yesterday!!! :dunno: 

Got it now, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BeemerGuy said:


> I swear it didn't work yesterday!!! :dunno:
> 
> Got it now, thanks! :thumbup:


Sometimes the servers are funny. :thumbup:

Were you able to check your I-step and Psdzdata?


----------



## BeemerGuy (Jan 18, 2007)

Almaretto said:


> Were you able to check your I-step and Psdzdata?


Not yet. Thanks for checking. I'll update the thread after I check all things.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BeemerGuy said:


> Not yet. Thanks for checking. I'll update the thread after I check all things.


:thumbup:


----------



## whyycharles (Sep 4, 2014)

where can i find the latest cheat sheet for a 2016 340xi? I just got my car today ;D


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, after having programming of my updated very recently, with Thanks to ShawnSheridan, I had to go back redo all of my FDL codings, using PSdZData v59.2; not a problem took me a little over an hour and every was done.

When using the car, I noticed that all of the FDL adjustments "took" except one. Previously, using FDL Coding of FEM, I increased the turn signal blinks, by coding 3060 > QUITTBLK_SICHERN_ANZAHL from 1 to 3 (that gave me 5 turn signal blinks). This time, it didn't work; I just checked the NCD file and I, indeed, coded it as I said. *Has BMW changed the function? *

I say this because the comment associated with this function states, "Anzahl der Blinkzyklen bei Quittierungsblinken sichern: 0 - kein Quittierungsblinken sichern" and using Google Translates means, "Number of flash cycles secure flash when acknowledgment : 0 - no flashing acknowledgment secure." Looking down the list, however, I ran across BLINKZYKLEN_ANZAHL_TIPP; its comment states, "Anzahl der Blinkzyklen bei aktiviertem Tippblinken: 0 - einmal Blinken 2 - dreimal Blinken (Wert wird für über PIA aktiviertes Mehrfach Blinken verwendet)" and using Google Translate means, "Number of flash cycles with activated turn signal : 0 - one flash 2 - three times flashing ( value is used for activated via PIA multiple flashing )"

Am I missing something? Can someone shed some light on this? Perhaps it is my very rusty command of German that is coming into play here.

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Rsnic said:


> Looking down the list, however, I ran across BLINKZYKLEN_ANZAHL_TIPP; its comment states, "Anzahl der Blinkzyklen bei aktiviertem Tippblinken: 0 - einmal Blinken 2 - dreimal Blinken (Wert wird für über PIA aktiviertes Mehrfach Blinken verwendet)" and using Google Translate means, "Number of flash cycles with activated turn signal : 0 - one flash 2 - three times flashing ( value is used for activated via PIA multiple flashing )"


BLINKZYKLEN_ANZAHL_TIPP is the function found on Halsifer's F30 Cheat Sheet from 2014.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> BLINKZYKLEN_ANZAHL_TIPP is the function found on Halsifer's F30 Cheat Sheet from 2014.


Almaretto,
Indeed you are on target!

The item I cited above, changes the number of flashes when locking.

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Rsnic said:


> Almaretto,
> Indeed you are on target!
> 
> The item I cited above, changes the number of flashes when locking.
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## BeemerGuy (Jan 18, 2007)

Almaretto said:


> Were you able to check your I-step and Psdzdata?


Yes, finally. So, the files were off, but now I know where to copy the update (thanks for that) so I did. Do I need to copy more than just the folder for the series? This is the error that I'm getting. Sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

Almaretto said:


> You are welcome. A fair amount of coding is just enabling or disabling functions that are set from factory based on different purchased options or country regulations.


Aside from obvious changes, what are dealership attitudes about coding when they detect them?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FCBayernFTW said:


> Aside from obvious changes, what are dealership attitudes about coding when they detect them?


Most all could care leas about it, and I have never heard of any trying to "detect" it.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

I have been coding my car for a couple of years and my local dealer doesn't seem to care, though they do update car's software, a very good thing, that unfortunately restores car to factory settings and wipes out my coding -- but with great people like Shawn providing latest PSdZData and an hour or so, and all is well


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

FCBayernFTW said:


> Aside from obvious changes, what are dealership attitudes about coding when they detect them?


I have only heard of one dealership in San Diego making note of coding on vehicles and voiding warranties. Otherwise, dealerships do not go out of their way looking to see if vehicles have been coded. And, I even have helped a number of members code their used vehicle after they realized they lost functions (previous own coded) when dealer updated software.


----------



## Bimmerhack (Sep 17, 2016)

Does anyone know of a way to code the mirrors to close when you turn the car off? This would be for a 2012 F10


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

You can't code that precisely, but you can:

Code mirrors to close as part of "convenience closing" (where you hold the lock button after locking and it closes windows/roof etc. This is komfortschleussing in german or something like that. 

Then reduce the "delay" after locking before convenence closing kicks in while holding the lock button to essentially 0. 

Both of these settings are in every cheat sheet you can download. If you have comfort access, you can replace "holding lock button" with "touching top of door handle" above and it will work that way also.

By far my favorite coded feature!


----------



## Bimmerhack (Sep 17, 2016)

This is another example of why I like this forum so much. Ask a question and you get an expert reply. Thanks so much!


----------



## djseto (Nov 16, 2004)

Do settings get moved around in different psdzdata versions? My car runs 59.3. According to the sheets, the following are under KOMBI:
3000HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE 
3000HUD_TELEFONANRUF_ENABLE 
3000HUD_TELEFONBUCH_ENABLE 
3000HUD_ENTERTAINMENTLIST 

What I found is that the HUD_ENTERTATINMENTLIST is found under the HU_NBT module..


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

It's also possible the settings are duplicates. There are different physical modules on the system. Entierley differnet computers. The NBT controls the idrive, and the KOMBI controls the instrument cluster. So it's certainly possible that, for example, to enable the entertainment information on your dash, you need to change a setting in both HU_NBT and KOMBI. 


But yes, things do move around and change, these cheat sheets are not 100% for everyone. The search tool in ESYS should clear most of that up though...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djseto said:


> do settings get moved around in different psdzdata versions? My car runs 59.3. According to the sheets, the following are under kombi:
> 3000hud_entertainment_enable
> 3000hud_telefonanruf_enable
> 3000hud_telefonbuch_enable
> ...


kombi => hud_telefonanruf_enable
kombi => hud_telefonbuch_ enable
kombi => hud_entertainment_enable

hu_nbt => hud_entertainmentlist


----------



## dnois (Aug 16, 2016)

*Ovt_bei....*

Hey Guys, I searched a lot but can't find the Coding Option "OVT_BEI_RUECKWARTSGANG" in my X3 F25 2014/11

I-Step F025-16-07-506 (must be the latest)

There is no FEM in the Car, only the FRM.

I did the Coding in my F31 trough the Fem-Body...

Is it impossible for the F25 or ist it just because i'm to blind to see or to dump to find:bigpimp:

Thanks in advance :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dnois said:


> Hey Guys, I searched a lot but can't find the Coding Option "OVT_BEI_RUECKWARTSGANG" in my X3 F25 2014/11
> 
> I-Step F025-16-07-506 (must be the latest)
> 
> ...


IT is not possible in FRM Car. (F1x, F25, etc.).


----------



## dnois (Aug 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> IT is not possible in FRM Car. (F1x, F25, etc.).


Yo Shawn, thank you for the Info:thumbup::thumbup:

That is too bad and a little shame, because the Haardware is on board..

But.. we can't have it all :angel:


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

*delete


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

*delete


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

*del


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AntDX316 said:


> *Is it a bad idea to code everything all at once?*


You need to VO code before FDL coding. It is fine FDL code one things at a time or multiple; it makes no difference.


----------



## m3buzz (Sep 9, 2014)

Does F30 cover the 2016 F87 M2?


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> You need to VO code before FDL coding. It is fine FDL code one things at a time or multiple; it makes no difference.


What does VO code before FDL coding mean?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

m3buzz said:


> Does F30 cover the 2016 F87 M2?


It depends on what you mean.
F020 options and FAFP table covers F020/F021/F022/F023/F087/F087.
F030 options and FAFP table covers F030/F031/F032/F033/F034/F035/F036/F080/F082/F083.
F020 psdzdata covers F020 and F030. So your e-sys connection target is F020.
The F30 Cheat Sheets will work for an F87.



AntDX316 said:


> What does VO code before FDL coding mean?


You are FDL coding when you select "Code FDL" 
You are VO coding when you select "Code."
VO coding is used to add or remove factory options. It will code 100% of the ECU to predetermined settings based on activated FA. Therefore, it will overwrite any non-factory, FDL coding like removing disclaimers. So, unless you like doing things twice, you want to VO code before FDL coding.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

AntDX316 said:


> DSC tries to prevent snap over-steer through brake application
> DTC tries to prevent throttle on over-steer by yanking the throttle
> eLSD tries to prevent one-wheel burn-outs = DSC OFF
> 
> The driving feel is so much more connected with DSC OFF. I just with I could have Comfort+ with DSC off. I wish I could run different suspension presets with DSC off. Right now DSC OFF is firm suspension, tight wheel with eLSD.


I'm sure you've read a ton of tech info but go through the one attached in full. Pg 49 has a table that covers what the DSC functions actually are just by selecting a mode with its button separately. Reality, DSC is an integral and inseparable part of the entire Vehicle Dynamics System. To truly "turn it off" will put the car in limp mode with almost every system in fault. Even if you select "DSC OFF", it automatically begins to re-activate the 4 of 15 functions that are in a reduced intervention level automatically at 60mph. At 80mph it's as if the button has never been used and all functions are back at normal active thresholds. No change in the instrument cluster is displayed.

F01/02 Vehicle Dynamics Workbook


----------



## mschene (Nov 14, 2014)

Miami10 said:


> I'm sure you've read a ton of tech info but go through the one attached in full. Pg 49 has a table that covers what the DSC functions actually are just by selecting a mode with its button separately. Reality, DSC is an integral and inseparable part of the entire Vehicle Dynamics System. To truly "turn it off" will put the car in limp mode with almost every system in fault. Even if you select "DSC OFF", it automatically begins to re-activate the 4 of 15 functions that are in a reduced intervention level automatically at 60mph. At 80mph it's as if the button has never been used and all functions are back at normal active thresholds. No change in the instrument cluster is displayed.
> 
> F01/02 Vehicle Dynamics Workbook


That "workbook" is an incredible resource! :thumbup:
Where can I find one for my F33?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mschene said:


> That "workbook" is an incredible resource! :thumbup:
> Where can I find one for my F33?


There are some here.


----------



## mschene (Nov 14, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> There are some here.


That's a great start. Thank you!
Anyone else know where more of these can be found?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mschene said:


> That's a great start. Thank you!
> Anyone else know where more of these can be found?


Most of them are sticky's on the individual chassis general threads. A complete collection, including all E-series & those for a G12 and I012, but not G030, is about 2GB.


----------



## fireman-175 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Benei,
Your link is dead (404). Could you repost it or if someone else has current coding for F15? Also, is there a code for modifying the sensitivity of steering at highway speeds?

Thanks!


----------



## spskiller (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi Guys,

whats the correct way to find things that are not listed in the cheat sheets?
For example I cant find the function to disable the car Alarm (2x) when I lock it, and the Engine is still running.

I tried the search function in the forum, but my english isnt that good...
Hopefully this is the right thread if not, excuse me.
I m a noob.

Greetings Michael


----------



## spskiller (Nov 18, 2016)

sorry, doublepost


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

spskiller said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> whats the correct way to find things that are not listed in the cheat sheets?
> For example I cant find the function to disable the car Alarm (2x) when I lock it, and the Engine is still running.
> ...


BMW Coding Database


----------



## spskiller (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

spskiller said:


> Thanks


:thumbup:


----------



## kajer (Jul 6, 2015)

DreamCar said:


> Thanks to all the members who have contributed with their finding and efforts to consolidate the codings.
> 
> Lets try to keep this thread updated with the new findings.
> 
> ...


Whats up with this sheet? only the FRM codes are showing? I can download the doc as excel, and then un-filter to see everything. Did something happen to the view on google?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Many of the rows are hidden.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

*delete*


----------



## aoch88 (Aug 14, 2016)

AntDX316 said:


> *Updated, 12:16PM 12/19/2016* '13 F01 Adaptive LED, M Sport Package, Driving Assistance, Executive Package, etc.
> ---With my comprehensive list the lights intellectually switch off left side and right side high-beam, dip, go up and down, left and right angle a lot more according to condition than just "coding" and leaving everything as they are.
> ------You have to ISTA/D clear faults after doing *everything* so everything is fine.


Great stuff! Any ideas if I can use some of these values on my BMW F10 LCI (NBT EVO)?


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

A lot of the coding I found was from the F10 people. I don't think anyone found codes specifically for the F01. I had to pull from F25, F30, etc. and tested everything. I found out some to work but some not show up so I skipped and deleted code on the list to test. I basically looked at every single list, library, ever made. Mycarly has more codes though that I couldn't find like rain sensing sensitivity, splash interval, spash duration, etc. You can also change seat temp but I didn't mess with that as I didn't want something to melt. I had to go over the coding again with E-sys after mycarly as some settings were changed like the lights. The way my car is now compared to how it was factory is completely different. It's like paying thousands of dollars in extra options.



aoch88 said:


> Great stuff! Any ideas if I can use some of these values on my BMW F10 LCI (NBT EVO)?


It should be set to US or else the BFD won't work right at all.
FRM->3050 FRM_AUSSENLICHT_PARAMETER, 30->ESS_GESCHW_SCHWELLE (default for Europe Werte=32 (50 dec) default for US Werte=05 (5 dec))"

I changed it back to flaechenvergroesserung as I felt it would be too much vanity for 5Hz and I like the most. If you want it's up to you. I was thinking it would be great when coming into a corner hard then powering out like in this video at 0:29
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28ys5WMdrEk&feature=youtu.be&t=29s
FRM->3050 FRM_AUSSENLICHT_PARAMETER, 30->ESS_ERSCHEINUNGSBILD->bremslicht blinkend (brake light flashing). The default (at least in NA) is flaechenvergroesserung (area enlargement)

I thought I could pull the blinking Hz code to 5Hz (I think it's set to that on default) on the internet but I couldn't (I think it says FREQZ somewhere above the ESS). If it's set to 3Hz it's too slow I think. Check the videos and find out what you guys want to do.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKIqezxiBPk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhmWftiNg9E
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvRa9-yni1Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7m7-Xc9Z5s


----------



## mundo74 (Oct 8, 2005)

Is there a code to default a f10 cruise control to always on. Thx


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mundo74 said:


> Is there a code to default a f10 cruise control to always on. Thx


Do you always jump in moving vehicle and at the same speed?


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

mundo74 said:


> Is there a code to default a f10 cruise control to always on. Thx


Is there anyway to lower the deadzone from 3% throttle down to like 0.5% before the engine actually moves? I know it's a good safety feature for when the spring gets weak and it lays at 3% all the time..? I'm very good a finessing the physical movements so that 0-3% feels like 20% of an issue to me at really low speeds. This is why Sport+ feels better than the other modes because the response time is there long with the suspension. Prob knocked down the 3% deadzone down to like 1.75%. I know for racing the consistency isn't there and people had removed their sprintbooster or eq. device from their car after racing it but for real-world driving it seems to make sense even if you shift it yourself. Personally, I think running on DS mode with DSC OFF is the best way to take off then switch it back to D when at the speed limit. DS mode with half throttle on an N63TU 750xi . Other engines and vehicles have different power bands, transmission gearing, rolling radius so it could be more of less half throttle. The car is too smooth. Prob due to 0W-40 Full synthetic w/ bestline engine oil additive and cleanboost maxx (overdosed going beyond their 1oz. per 30 gal to like 5oz. per 30 gal. every so fill-ups).


----------



## Crosbo (Oct 14, 2016)

What cheat sheet would one use to attempt to code a 2012 e70?


----------



## Kryten (Sep 6, 2016)

I have a few questions for a 2014 LCI F10 535 I just picked up, and could not quite find all the answers (I know I have seen them all before, but could not locate them with search easily!)

1. Can I code the mirrors to fold automatically with both comfort access and key with no delay, and then open with comfort access/key?
2. If 1 can be done, is there a way to manually fold mirrors and have them not unfold automatically upon opening (e.g. only open automatically if they were folded automatically)?
3. What is the lowest speed the blind spot and lane departure warning can be coded for? (default is 40mph?)
4. My iDrive shows that it will put telephone/entertainment on HUD, but nothing shows. Does this need coding to actually show despite the entry in the settings?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Kryten said:


> I have a few questions for a 2014 LCI F10 535 I just picked up, and could not quite find all the answers (I know I have seen them all before, but could not locate them with search easily!)
> 
> 1. Can I code the mirrors to fold automatically with both comfort access and key with no delay, and then open with comfort access/key?
> 2. If 1 can be done, is there a way to manually fold mirrors and have them not unfold automatically upon opening (e.g. only open automatically if they were folded automatically)?
> ...


1. Yes. 
2. Inside driver's door button will fold mirrors and then CA/keyFOB will not auto-unfold.
3. 20 kph for blind spot. LDW at any speed.
4. Only shows when scrolling with steering wheel button.


----------



## Kryten (Sep 6, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Inside driver's door button will fold mirrors and then CA/keyFOB will not auto-unfold.
> 3. 20 kph for blind spot. LDW at any speed.
> 4. Only shows when scrolling with steering wheel button.


Thanks! I have ordered my ENet cable so just waiting for that to arrive. First task is getting maps and updating those though!


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Updated, 4:22PM 1/4/2016 '13 F01 Adaptive LED, M Sport Package, Driving Assistance, Executive Package, etc.
---With my comprehensive list the lights intellectually switch off left side and right side high-beam, dip, go up and down, left and right angle a lot more according to condition than just "coding" and leaving everything as they are.
------You have to ISTA/D clear faults after doing everything so everything is fine.

| Module | Section | Function Value | New Value (code to) | Default Value | Description

Before FDL coding:
Remove 5AP and 8S4 from FA (VO) for Anti-Dazzle #1st then code FRM, LHM43/44, TMS41/42 (you have to ISTA/D initialize the turn signals after) and KAFAS2

-EGS_
| EGS | 3000 |Applikation_LC | aktiv / Werte=01 | Enable Launch Control

-CAS_
| CAS | 3000 TC | TC_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF | aktiv / Werte=01 | nicht_aktiv / Werte=00 | Turn Auto Start/Stop OFF by default
| CAS | 3003 FH MASTER | KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB | aktiv / Werte=01 |
| CAS | 3003 FH MASTER | KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA | aktiv / Werte=01 |

-HU_NBT_
| HU_NBT | 3000 HMI | EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID | aktiv / Werte=01 | nicht_aktiv / Werte=00 | Enable Efficient Dynamics Sport CID (Added Sport Displays the Vehicle Info screen (Power & Torque Meters))
| HU_NBT | 3000 HMI | EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT | aktiv / Werte=01 | nicht_aktiv / Werte=00 | Added "Power" and "Torque" to the Settings
| HU_NBT | 3000 HMI | M_VEHICLE | Changes the 'Sport Display' gauges from the BMW Amber color scheme to the Red/Silver M Performance color scheme.
| HU_NBT | 3001 EXBOX | LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME | kein_ld ld_mit_timeout | Disables iDrive legal disclaimer during iDrive startup. Change the value: ld_mit_timeout --> kein_ld
| HU_NBT | 3001 EXBOX | MACRO_CAM_LEGALDISCLAIMER | kein_ld ld_mit_timeout | Disables camera legal disclaimer shown on PDC and Sideview
| HU_NBT | 3001 EXBOX | RDC_SAFETY | aktiv / Werte=01 | nicht_aktiv / Werte=00 | Adds Pressure and Temperature Readings to the TPMS Screen.
| HU_NBT | 3002 | SOUND_SIGNAL_SET | 00_BMW | Changes notification chime (gong) from MINI to BMW, BMW i (03_BMW_i), and Rolls Royce
| HU_NBT | 3002 | VOL_MAX_ON 32 19 | Allows volume level to be retained up to 100% rather than startup on 25%
| HU_NBT | 3000 | NAVI_FUELSTOP_PROPOSAL | activ nicht_activ Proposes a suggested Fuel Stop in a Route when on reserve
| HU_NBT | 3000 | SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX | werte = FF werte Disable DVD/USB Video Speedlock
| HU_NBT | 3000 | SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN | werte = FF werte Disable DVD/USB Video Speedlock
| HU_NBT | 3000 | VIDEO_HANDBRAKE | nicht_aktiv aktiv Removes requirement for handbrake to watch videos
| HU_NBT | 3000 | VIDEO_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION | none - Removes speed requirement to watch videos
| HU_NBT | 3000 | OFFICE_MESSAGES_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION | none - Removes speed requirement to read office messages
| HU_NBT | 3000 | ENT_MC_VIDEO_SUPPORT | aktiv nicht_aktiv Enable MC Video playback
| HU_NBT | 3000 | ENT_CODEC_XVID | aktiv nicht_aktiv Enable XVID codec for USB videos
| HU_NBT | 3000 | ENT_CODEC_VCD | aktiv nicht_aktiv Enable XVCD codec for USB videos
| HU_NBT | 3000 | ENT_CODEC_OGG | aktiv nicht_aktiv Enable OGG codec during video playback
| HU_NBT | 3003 | PIM_DRIVING_TEXT_LENGTH | Whole_text up_to_three_lines Displays an entire text (SMS) message
| HU_NBT | 3000 | SL06_IBA_1 | nicht_aktiv aktiv Owner's Manual in Motion
| HU_NBT | 3000 | SL07_IBA_2 | nicht_aktiv aktiv Owner's Manual in Motion
| HU_NBT | 3000 | SL21_IBA_3 | nicht_aktiv aktiv Owner's Manual in Motion
| HU_NBT | 3001 | STARTUP_EMBLEM | variant_01 variant_0 Change iDrive Startup Animation. (WORTH DOING)
0 = connected (SD) 1 = m 2 = alpina 3 = i 4 = mini 5 = rolls 6 = connected (HD) 7 = bmw white 8 = bmw brown 9 = christmas

-IHKA_
| IHKA | 3000 | IHKA_Codierdaten | OFF_MEMORY | aktiv / Werte=01 | nicht_aktiv / Werte=00 | A/C to remeber to stay off when you powered it off last time you turn off the car key

-JBBF_
| JBBF | 3070 | FH_TUERAUF_STOP_MAUT | nicht_aktiv | Opening doors (REAR) will not interrupt window roll up operation.

-KOMBI_
| KOMBI | 3000 | HUD_TELEFONANRUF_ENABLE | aktiv/werte=01 | Enable Incoming Call in HUD

-FRM_
3060U_EFF_POL	set to: wert_05__13,0V Angel-Eyes Full Brightness (with headights on)
AUSG_24_RFS_L_IS_LED to aktiv | LED Reverse Lights
AUSG_25_RFS_R_IS_LED to aktiv | LED Reverse Lights
| FRM | 3020 | ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN | aktiv / Werte=01 |

-HKFM_LS
HKFM_LS 3010 | SCH_FBD | aktiv / Werte=01 | nicht_aktiv / Werte=00 | Button on key fob will close the trunk
HKFM_LS 3010 | SCH_TOEHKI | aktiv / Werte=01 | nicht_aktiv / Werte=00 | Button on driver-side will close trunk
HKFM_LS 3010 | TASTER_FBD | aktiv / Werte=01 | nicht_aktiv / Werte=00 | Use w/ Above

left (default) right (code to)
FRM:
FH_WAIT_STATUS_WGR_ENABLE | aktiv (Active) = 01 | nicht aktiv (NOT ACTIVE) = 00
FH_USA_REVERSIERWEG | aktiv (Active) = 01 | nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00
ESS_ON_VERZ | code to = Werte 07 (HEX) = 07 (DEC) = 7 x 0.5 m/s ^ 2 = 3.5 m/s ^ 2 = 0.356900675 g's |
ESS_ECE_BLINKFREQUENZ | code to = 5_hz = Werte=04 or 3_hz = Werte=00
ESS_ERSCHEINUNGSBILD | flaechenvergroesserung (Area enlargement) = 01 or bremslicht blinkend (blinking)= 02
ESS_GESCHW_SCHWELLE | code to = US
U_EFF_NSL | wert_09__10,7V = 6B | wert_03__13,7V = 89
NSL_PROZ_BEI_SL2_DEF | wert_01__50% = 32 | wert_02__44% = 2C
(If you are on any other model then select the F010 for F10, F025 for F25, F030 for F30 I assume. I'm on F01 so it's F001 for me.)
C_CLC_CURV_V2 | F001_US = 41 | F001_ROW = 23
C_CLC_CURV_V3 | F001_US = 46 | F001_ROW = 28
3073 LaMaster 1, FC | LUT_AFS_DRV_HOR | F001_7er_LCI_LED (code to if it isn't already)
3073 LaMaster 1, FC | LUT_AFS_CODRV_HOR | F001_7er_LCI_LED (code to if it isn't already)
3073 LaMaster 1, FC | LUT_AFS_DRV_VERT | F001_7er_LCI_LED (code to if it isn't already)
3073 LaMaster 1, FC | LUT_AFS_CODRV_VERT | F001_7er_LCI_LED (code to if it isn't already)
3073 LaMaster 1, FC | LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y | F001_ohne_AFS = 9C 9C B0 | F001_mit_AFS = 9C 9C 9C
3704 LaMaster2,9D | LUT_HBA_DRV_VERT | F001_7er_LCI_LED_LL
3704 LaMaster2,9D | LUT_HBA_CODRV_VERT | F001_7er_LCI_LED_RL
3704 LaMaster2,9D | LUT_HBA_DRV_HOR | F001_7er_LCI_LED_LL
3704 LaMaster2,9D | LUT_HBA_CODRV_HOR | F001_7er_LCI_LED_RL

--- If you code the LHM it requires initialization through ISTA/D.
LHM [43/44]:
ERR_AL init_ON = 01 | init_ECE
ERR_FL: init_ON = 01 | init_ECE
SF_DWA: init_US = 01 | init_ECE
SF_PANIC: init_US = 01 | init_ECE
SF_HF: init_US = 03 | init_ECE
SF_AA: init_US = 03 | init_ECE

TMS [41/42]: 
TMS_VARIANTENKENNUNG | F01_LED_SAE | F01_LED_ECE

KAFAS:
GLAREFREE_HIGHBEAM_ENABLED | glarfreeHB_on_F001 = 01

There are other codings done like DRL Euro through mycarly so I didn't include those.


----------



## Fabmic (Dec 23, 2016)

*Sport setting*

Anybody knows why I got "Sport" setting item on the menu, but no Sport button (X3 F25 2012)...?
Makes no sense.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Fabmic said:


> Anybody knows why I got "Sport" setting item on the menu, but no Sport button (X3 F25 2012)...?
> Makes no sense.


Do you have any drive mode toggle?


----------



## Fabmic (Dec 23, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Do you have any drive mode toggle?


Nothing, just this "Sport mode" mention on the settings menu, to select what is affected by the sport mode (engine, setting, both).
But there is no toggle.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Fabmic said:


> Nothing, just this "Sport mode" mention on the settings menu, to select what is affected by the sport mode (engine, setting, both).
> But there is no toggle.


And this is from factory without additional coding?

EDIT: Normally there is toggle for Eco, Comfort, Sport (#11):


----------



## Fabmic (Dec 23, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> And this is from factory without additional coding?
> 
> EDIT: Normally there is toggle for Eco, Comfort, Sport (#11):


Right. Bought used but just like this out of factory. It's weird to read about Sport mode but no sport button...


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Fabmic said:


> Right. Bought used but just like this out of factory. It's weird to read about Sport mode but no sport button...


Because you got a vehicle w/o the M sport package? The suspension changes according to what setting set is chosen. Otherwise it's just like a regular basic Toyota suspension.


----------



## BimmerLifer (Sep 25, 2015)

How do I determine if I have HU_CIC or HU-NBT ? I have a 2012 F10 535i. 10.5 inch screen, no second slot for naviation disk. I think it is CIC based on model year, but want to confirm before I start coding. Is there a place to check in ESYS?

Thanks


----------



## BimmerLifer (Sep 25, 2015)

How do I determine if I have HU_CIC or HU-NBT ? I have a 2012 F10 535i. 10.5 inch screen, no second slot for naviation disk. I think it is CIC based on model year, but want to confirm before I start coding. Is there a place to check in ESYS?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BimmerLifer said:


> How do I determine if I have HU_CIC or HU-NBT ? I have a 2012 F10 535i. 10.5 inch screen, no second slot for naviation disk. I think it is CIC based on model year, but want to confirm before I start coding. Is there a place to check in ESYS?
> 
> Thanks


It is CIC.

When you read SVT in E-Sys, you will see HU_CIC in your list on installed modules.


----------



## BimmerLifer (Sep 25, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is CIC.
> 
> When you read SVT in E-Sys, you will see HU_CIC in your list on installed modules.


Thanks. CIC ftw. I'm officially up and coding. First two done.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

The first NBT version had a slow processor. They updated it so everything is smooth. I read it somewhere. Plus, I've used the first version and the newer one. Still, it's a lot better than what the best Lexus has to offer. Even the Prius Prime has a flickering screen. I think it's 30Hz or something as I could tell when I test drove it at night.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BimmerLifer said:


> Thanks. CIC ftw. I'm officially up and coding. First two done.


CIC limits the kind of things that can be coded (eg, no bootup animation), but you can also code things, like Weatherband, that cannot be done on HU_NBT(2).


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> CIC limits the kind of things that can be coded (eg, no bootup animation), but you can also code things, like Weatherband, that cannot be done on HU_NBT(2).


All the startup and shutdown sequence animations (headlights going down and dimming off instead of instant off) is overrated. It's cool to look at the boot logo while waiting for the the engine rpms to settle after a cold start. I think the ///M one looks better than the BMW Connected. I thought the Alpina and Rolls Royce looked a lot better. I think the i was also good but the quality looked not as HD as the others. Some of the other splash screens looked SD too.


----------



## Oligarch (Aug 9, 2015)

Where can I get a cheatsheet for 2014 M5? TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Oligarch said:


> Where can I get a cheatsheet for 2014 M5? TIA


Use F10 Cheat Sheet combined with F30 Cheat Sheet for only your HU_NBT Module. Both are included in the E-Sys.rar package.


----------



## Oligarch (Aug 9, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use F10 Cheat Sheet combined with F30 Cheat Sheet for only your HU_NBT Module. Both are included in the E-Sys.rar package.


thank you


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

I could see the tunneling distinct when it's fogging outside at night. Everyone who didn't copy my codes 1:1 with BMW Adaptive LED on the F01/F02 it's your own loss.


----------



## qqsir (Mar 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmtiPUeimOhHdHRjWkhUOU5Lalh0RVRkcTNFTE9MS3c#gid=0


Hi Shawn
Please add this in the doc, this is the code to enable ECO PRO Driving style Analyser in ECO PRO mode.

HU_NBT > ECO_TIPS_LAYOUT_NEW aktiv	
FAHRSTILANALYSE_BRW aktiv	
FAHRSTILANALYSE aktiv	
FAHRSTILANALYSE_ANIMATION aktiv

KOMBI > 3003 FZG_Ausstattung > FAHRSTIL_ENABL aktiv

I found it here http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=787715&highlight=analyser

But nobody add it into any docs. 
I already coded my car and its working great, I am sure it works on F3x but not sure other model.
Also Thanks colinquack help in http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=971247


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

qqsir said:


> Hi Shawn
> Please add this in the doc, this is the code to enable ECO PRO Driving style Analyser in ECO PRO mode.
> 
> HU_NBT > ECO_TIPS_LAYOUT_NEW aktiv
> ...





http://imgur.com/CCG1cgA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

qqsir said:


> Hi Shawn
> Please add this in the doc, this is the code to enable ECO PRO Driving style Analyser in ECO PRO mode.


That's not my F25 Cheat Sheet. I have no ability to make changes to it.


----------



## qqsir (Mar 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> That's not my F25 Cheat Sheet. I have no ability to make changes to it.


Sorry then. I thought that is the code for F series.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

qqsir said:


> Sorry then. I thought that is the code for F series.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


IT is, but the link you posted to the F25 Cheat Sheet asking me to udpate, I can't as it is snot my work.


----------



## johnnytx (Jan 10, 2015)

Anyone started a G01 cheat sheet?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

johnnytx said:


> Anyone started a G01 cheat sheet?


No one makes them anymore. Everyone just uses and creates launcher cheat codes.


----------



## Jeroenvg (Apr 30, 2016)

*Starting in ECO mode*

How do I code my 2013 F11 so it starts in ECO mode and not in Comfort mode?
Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Jeroenvg said:


> How do I code my 2013 F11 so it starts in ECO mode and not in Comfort mode?
> Thanks!


Go to ICM, search Cheat Codes for Eco.


----------



## scouserpat47 (Nov 28, 2015)

Anybody know the fdl to enable the 2018 M4 iconic headlight eyebrows to be permanent on as they come now with halos only as DRL
Tried mapping_universal_l_function and also R_function to
Tms_design but made no change

Are further values required like changing werte values?
Any info or assistance be appreciated


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

@scouserpat47,

Here's what I used on my 2014 328 (F30); believe it will work on all F series in ICMQL: 3000 Daten > ICMKod_B_InitEco from nicht_verbaut to verbaut

Believe when you go to code, the functions will be in all caps; I use a mix to help understand the compound "words"

BTW, even with coded, if you switch to another driving mode (like Sport), you'll have to remember to manually switch above the start button


----------



## scouserpat47 (Nov 28, 2015)

That zero % to do with that i asked



Rsnic said:


> @scouserpat47,
> 
> Here's what I used on my 2014 328 (F30); believe it will work on all F series in ICMQL: 3000 Daten > ICMKod_B_InitEco from nicht_verbaut to verbaut
> 
> ...


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

@scouserpat47,

My error; my reply was meant for @Jeroenvg


----------



## Alanmo (Aug 10, 2016)

Couple of questions on F10 coding please,
Is it possible to code defaults for Auto Handbrake on?
I cant seem to see settings for this in the cheatsheets?
Thanks,


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Alanmo said:


> Couple of questions on F10 coding please,
> Is it possible to code defaults for Auto Handbrake on?
> I cant seem to see settings for this in the cheatsheets?
> Thanks,


Wipers - no.
Electric brake- yes.


----------



## Yobyot (May 17, 2005)

Almaretto said:


> CIC limits the kind of things that can be coded (eg, no bootup animation), but you can also code things, like Weatherband, that cannot be done on HU_NBT(2).


Almaretto, do you know if it's also impossible to code weatherband on HU_NBT_EVO?

Thanks.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Yobyot said:


> Almaretto, do you know if it's also impossible to code weatherband on HU_NBT_EVO?
> 
> Thanks.


Weatherband only works on HU_CIC.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

nitisha2017 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if someone has a updated coding cheat sheet for F10 NBT. I have a 2015 F10 with NBT and many packages and I have coded many things but the sheet is from 2014-2015. I was wondering if there was a 2017 or 2018 updated sheet. Thanks!


Not much has changed. 2017+ vehicles have NBT2.


----------



## NY_HAMMER (Jun 15, 2015)

*What Cheat Sheets to use for F034?*

Thanks


----------



## bmwfari (11 mo ago)

Can someone send me f10 cheatsheet? The link in the first post isn't working anymore.


----------



## Lance2010F01 (10 mo ago)

bmwfari said:


> Can someone send me f10 cheatsheet? The link in the first post isn't working anymore.


If possible, could someone post the F01 cheat sheet, or the f10 once since an earlier post suggested that F10 is functionally the same?


----------



## nung1222 (9 mo ago)

for F10 can't download. please....


----------



## the_steve_randolph (7 mo ago)

I just bought an OBDLink CX and BimmerCode and BimmerLink for my 2016 435i convertible F33. While my background is computer programming, I am totally new to coding vehicles. Obviously I want to start with easy non-destructive codes like lights and the heads up display. I found this thread when I Googled cheat sheets, but, I am having difficulty finding a cheat sheet for my F33. Can anybody point me towards one and/or tell me what other cheat sheet(s) can be used instead? Thanks.

Also, I know that most if not everything in "Expert Mode" is in German, but, "gesundheit " is the only German word I know. Is there a cheat sheet of the more common German words in "Expert Mode"? Thanks.


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

the_steve_randolph said:


> I just bought an OBDLink CX and BimmerCode and BimmerLink for my 2016 435i convertible F33. While my background is computer programming, I am totally new to coding vehicles. Obviously I want to start with easy non-destructive codes like lights and the heads up display. I found this thread when I Googled cheat sheets, but, I am having difficulty finding a cheat sheet for my F33. Can anybody point me towards one and/or tell me what other cheat sheet(s) can be used instead? Thanks.
> 
> Also, I know that most if not everything in "Expert Mode" is in German, but, "gesundheit " is the only German word I know. Is there a cheat sheet of the more common German words in "Expert Mode"? Thanks.


For basic options you dont need use expert mode or look for cheat codes. You can use basic mode. Its easy.

Goodd luck!

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## the_steve_randolph (7 mo ago)

juantg93 said:


> For basic options you dont need use expert mode or look for cheat codes. You can use basic mode. Its easy.


I understand that. But, I plan on keeping this car for the next 15 years. So, is a cheat sheet available for my car?


----------



## PeanutSS (5 mo ago)

Hi All,

I've been looking for this quite some time, but can't seem to find to exact information that I need.
My car has been fitted with a KAFAS camera (from factory).
I also have the option for High Beam Assistant (with the button to activate/deactivate it, fitted from factory).

What I want is the following (headlight switch is and remains in 'Auto' position):

HBA automatically turned on when headlights automatically turn on (when it gets dark outside)
HBA automatically turned on when it's already dark outside (Headlights switch on because it's already dark outside)

What FDLs do I need to code?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Tsameti_13 (3 mo ago)

Hey guys,

Recently purchased my bmw f30 330i, I've done some coding but I must have changed one of the functions and now Lane change assist is off. Whenever I press the button under the steering wheel, after a few minutes it brings up fault on the screen, asking to service the car.

Any ideas where lane change assist functions are?

Thank you 😊


----------



## SUHAIBZAH (1 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> F25 BMW Coding Cheat Sheet


can you please send me<the steps how to code G05 to activate video in motion


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SUHAIBZAH said:


> can you please send me<the steps how to code G05 to activate video in motion


PM sent.


----------

